# Upcoming summer project: Colnago Master 55 - Weightweenie



## Maverick

*Colnago Master 55th Anniversary*

Here's the upcoming project in the midst of building up.
the plan is to build a weightweenie Colnago Master, target below 6800 grams. 










Frame/fork, size 50cm, which equates to a 52.3cm toptube. 
75 deg seat angle.

a saddle/post combo has been custom made, with a weigh of 140grams for both.
will add the build list later on.

cheers!


----------



## campyc40

That's not the lightest frame to start a weight weenie project, but good luck.


----------



## Maverick

@campyc40

yep, I'm pretty much aware of that 
the build purpose is to have a lightest possible Master X with a combination of modern day components.
it's going to be a retro-modern built.

cheers!


----------



## Niels

Interesting!
I have a size 56 Master X Light secondhand on its way, planning a "slow project" for the next year or so, most likely going "modern". Hope you will update on progress 

Kind Regards

ps: at the moment working on a Colnago Super singlespeed project, classic style, hope to finish this summer. Working on these steel bikes really is soothing for mind and body


----------



## zoikz

you lost me. what's the point?


----------



## Niels

zoikz said:


> you lost me. what's the point?


Guessing this remark is for me and not Maveric (?)

Point is to do whatever makes you happy.

Kind Regards


----------



## campagnoloneutron

Niels said:


> Guessing this remark is for me and not Maveric (?)
> 
> Point is to do whatever makes you happy.
> 
> Kind Regards


Exactly... have fun with your project. Look forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Love it! I don't care what the others say with their poo-pooing on the Master. I don't care how much it weighs. 

Looking forward to seeing it built up. I bet you can get that to 15.5 lbs if you really wanted to. But as I said, I don't really care about weight. I'd build it up with Record 11 speed and Shamal gold wheels.


----------



## Maverick

@Ride-Fly,

spot on, everyone knows how much a Master X weighs, the point is simply an attempt to make it light, using modern components without sacrifing the classic look of a Colnago Master. 

that and the fact that I enjoy buildling a Colnago from ground-up is simply fantastic 

as for the components, I have couple of options:

option 1:
stripping the Campagnolo Record 11 (pre 2010) on my Merckx MX Leader and install it on the Master 55. 

option 2:
go nuts and spend more, 2012 - SR11 with Ti spindle with an additional weigh reduction of 150-200gr.

I'm going carbon tubular, a Reynolds RZR (all black) or a LW Std.
RZR weighs in at 912 grams, the LW is 1112 grams. weight measured without tubulars. 

cheers!


----------



## zoikz

I'll be a flame magnet for a little.
First off I have to say the Colango Master Steel is one of the finest bikes you can buy today. I own and love steel bikes. I'm just giving you the rib.
But....it makes sense to me to have a bike that you want to serve a certain purpose or tweak it a certain way. Making it run as smooth as silk, make it super fast, durable, cutting edge, classic etc... A beautiful bike has synergy between the frame and parts. Can be a pro tour bike, a classic bike, a touring bike, a commuter, singlespeed etc...There should be a mating of the heart of the design of the frame and the parts you put on it. A steel frame is about smoothness, durability, noting that to make greatness you often need to look back as much as ahead. Selecting parts that prioritize weight over durability and performance for that frame in particular doesn't make sense to me. I'm talking about carbon brakes, carbon shell saddles, alloy mounting bolts, $5000 wheels, $1000 cranks, race tires that flat all the time etc... When I hear weight weenie I think of that kind of stuff. That becomes more like a trophy than a bike you can trust.
It's all relative, I'm sure once it's built up I'll say "holy [email protected], that is a gorgeous bike. It already is.
Personally I'd build it up with some Colnago 10 speed and some low profile rims. Nothing says classic and speed like Colnago.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I tend to agree with zoikz

if it was me, I'd build me a modern-classic master. Record 11 2009 seems appropriate, with less flashy graphics, low profile carbon tubulars like earlier hyperons without the red labels

Or better yet a classic build with silver Centaur UT, 32x3 tubulars, like a set of Nemesis or GP4 ( or Reflex if the GP4 can't be found - i have a few sets of NOS GP4 rims though ) on silver hubs and gum sidewalled tubies. 

I'd reserve the weightwennism for a C59 or better yet for a ExtremeC.


----------



## Maverick

@Salsa, zoikz

very well understood, I can't but agree with your statement on how a "regular Master" should be built. standard 32 spoke rims with less flashy components, silver hubs.

anyway, below are some pics showing how the original Master 55 was built, as a complete bike by Ernesto Colnago..

the built i have in mind will not differ much from the built below, but with lighter brakesets, stem and bars, including a combo saddle/post. 
it's going to be mostly black with a touch of gold on the frame. 

and yes, I can confidently vouch that the parts selected are equally as good if not better than the regular alloy parts. as a matter of fact, save the saddle post combo, parts are an exact replicate of the C50. 

*https://forums.roadbikereview.com/colnago/yet-another-c50-277232.html*


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That Master is hot !

And very close to my modern-classic option, So Record 2009 (or SuperRecord in this case) and carbon wheels without much flashy graphics.


----------



## icsloppl

My IMO -

Chorus 11 with SR BB and rear cogs (most of the weight difference, all of the rotational mass).

Campy Neutron Ultra wheels. I've ridden a few steel frames with carbon rims and it's not an optimal match from a feel stand point. It feels like an overweight, confused carbon bike.


----------



## boneman

*Mav...you're killing me *

This one will be interesting. Lightest weight and retaining the steel frame and fork. I like the concept and I for one am looking forward to the reality!


----------



## Maverick

Silver components are a little out of place on this build.
looks like I have no choice but to go for an all black SR.

And finally got myself a proper workstand - a Tacx Spider Team.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

When will it be done. Personally, silver would be the only components I would put on there. Who makes the brake calipers? Can't wait for weight, my Master ExtraLight weighs 18lbs 6oz with no attachments (bike computer,lights, water bottle cage, spare tire bag, etc.)

Mar


----------



## Niels

gofast2wheeler said:


> When will it be done. Personally, silver would be the only components I would put on there. Who makes the brake calipers? Can't wait for weight, my Master ExtraLight weighs 18lbs 6oz with no attachments (bike computer,lights, water bottle cage, spare tire bag, etc.)
> 
> Mar


Greetings gofast2wheeler
Do you have pics of the bike, and/or a spec list? Im getting a 56 frame within a couple of weeks now, and still undecided wether going carbon or crome 

Kind Regards


----------



## charlox5

God, that's a beautiful frame.


----------



## BacDoc

Maybe not WW but my vote is for gold shamal wheel set and gold chain!

Probably will not be able to ride it as hordes of hot women will surround you and the bike!


----------



## Maverick

Good idea on the Shamal gold. 
Unfortunately they are no longer available anywhere unless used

Brake calipers are Ax Lightness.
160grs including pad and holders. 

Prefer the AX compared to Ciamillo, Ciamillo has some issues 
with inconsistent machining on the calipers. A pain when trying to align
the pads with the rims. Sold it..

Obviously SR Caliper is still the best but it weighs apporx 280grs for a pair.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Sorry, don't mean to take post over, but trying to help Niels out with component selection. Love the bike though, can't weight till it's done and weight is determined.

Spec:
3T ARX Team Stem 110mm
3T Rotundo LTD Bar
Ritchey Super Logic Carbon Post- off set 25 degrees, 300mm
San Marco Concor Carbon FX Seat
Campay Nuetron ultra Wheels
Michelin Pro4 Tires
1998 Campy Chorus 9spd - everything
Shimano pd-a530 pedals (will be changed for speedplay)
Colnago Master Extra Light 1999
Chris King HeadSet Thread
Colnago Carbon Star Fork - with thomson 1 1/8 to 1 adapter for stem


----------



## charlox5

slightly OT: regarding gold components, what kind of effort would it take to coat silver anodized components to gold? I'm imagining that it's not easy, but a glossy gold finish on components would be so beautiful on a bike like this.


----------



## Niels

Thx gofast2wheeler!
Thats one smooth ride! Good setup I might "steal" from 

And apologies to Maverick for hijacking his thread (a bit) 

Kind Regards


----------



## Maverick

charlox5,

I think it won't be cost effective to have the it gold plated. 
And definitely no intention to make this a bling bling bike 
The highlight of this built is the frameset, fork, with mostly all
black components to keep things decent.


----------



## Zampano

gofast2wheeler said:


> Can't wait for weight, my Master ExtraLight weighs 18lbs 6oz with no attachments (bike computer,lights, water bottle cage, spare tire bag, etc.)
> 
> Mar



Your frame almost looks like a 55, which is what I have coming in (soon). Was hoping for an easy <17.25 lb with my existing setup, with a later Street to Star upgrade pushing it below 17, but your build confirms the difficulty. My bottom line is not to compromise any functionality-for-light-weight with brakes, crankset etc. 700gm to go...

Handlebars: Deda Zero100 44cm o-t-o
Stem: Easton EA90 -10° 13cm
Headset: King
Seatpost: Deda SuperZero
Saddle: Aliante Carbon/Kium Twin Flex
Pedals: Shimano Dura Ace PD-7900


Bottom Bracket: VCRC Road Ceramic
Crank: 2011 SRAM Force
Shifters: 2011 SRAM Red
Derailleurs: 2011 SRAM Force f/r
Gore Ride On cables
Chain: KMC DX10SC
Cassette: Shimano 6700
Brakes: SRAM Rival
Wheelset: Campagnolo Neutron
Bottle Cages: Arundel Sport


----------



## Karbon Kev

gofast2wheeler said:


> Sorry, don't mean to take post over, but trying to help Niels out with component selection. Love the bike though, can't weight till it's done and weight is determined.
> 
> Spec:
> 3T ARX Team Stem 110mm
> 3T Rotundo LTD Bar
> Ritchey Super Logic Carbon Post- off set 25 degrees, 300mm
> San Marco Concor Carbon FX Seat
> Campay Nuetron ultra Wheels
> Michelin Pro4 Tires
> 1998 Campy Chorus 9spd - everything
> Shimano pd-a530 pedals (will be changed for speedplay)
> Colnago Master Extra Light 1999
> Chris King HeadSet Thread
> Colnago Carbon Star Fork - with thomson 1 1/8 to 1 adapter for stem


how is showing off your bike helping him? He's hardly going to put the same selection of components on his bike is he .....


----------



## Salsa_Lover

back on topic

that Master 55 is gorgeous, how could you get a NOS one ?


----------



## Maverick

@Salsa, 

I was very lucky 

that aside, my Bianchi hardtail MTB aka commuter bike was stolen 3 days ago right in front of my apartment. 
guess the ABUS bike lock was a tad difficult to break open, this guy had to resort to cutting the aluminium fence. 










Edit:

*Back on the built..

*UPS came and delivered a new toy..a new brand new RZR 46T wheelset courtesy of Reynolds USA..
more robust than the previous version, slightly wider spokes, a tad heavier than before with a total weight combine weight of 954 grams for both front and rear.


----------



## Karbon Kev

I have to say, this would be a difficult decision for me, what to put on it, such a classic and very classy frame, albiet heavy, so it's a fine line between retro parts and light brand equipment. The gold idea is a nice one, but depends on how it's applied, I don't know about powder coating gold metalflake for instance ...


----------



## Maverick

Built completed. 
here it goes..


----------



## Mulowe

WOW, stunning build.
Congratulations


----------



## charlox5

marvelous build. now i have to stay at my desk for a while to conceal my innappropriate work boner.

i will say that i think the "lightweight" decals on the wheel are a touch distracting.


----------



## Maverick

@charlox5,

Distracting or not, I did try concealing the Lightweight painted on logos (they are not decals), but somehow it looks "incomplete"

IMHO, the Lightweight logos on the wheels added some depth onto an otherwise bland looking black and gold bike


----------



## charlox5

Maverick said:


> @charlox5,
> 
> Distracting or not, I did try concealing the Lightweight painted on logos (they are not decals), but somehow it looks "incomplete"
> 
> IMHO, the Lightweight logos on the wheels added some depth onto an otherwise bland looking black and gold bike


yeah i think 1 or 2 per wheel would look fine, but four of them is a little much. but, don't misunderstand me, i'm just nitpicking. the rest of the wheels and the rest of the bike look awesome. i have a new dream frame as a result.


----------



## boneman

*Outstanding*

I'm liking it a lot. Bars?




Maverick said:


> Built completed.
> here it goes..


----------



## Maverick

Hey boneman, 

Bars are Easton EC90, with 75mm reach, rounded bends as seen in the pic. 
Weighs 200gr on the dot.


----------



## Niels

Really really really.... in lack of words I will just use "cool"... 

And then the question of the Spanish Inquisition: Weight?

Kind Regards


----------



## Maverick

Niels,

The complete bike as pictured (using non-weightweenie skewers) weigh 6900 gr.
Decent weight for a steel frameset/fork I suppose


----------



## popeyeisgood

How come you decided to not to go with the reynolds but the lightweight?

the reynolds looks a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Maverick

@popeyeisgood

sure, will get a picture posted with the Reynolds RZR as well as the lower profile Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra this coming weekend.
it will be sunny in Tokyo, hopefully the pictures turn out fine.

cheers!


----------



## Karbon Kev

Must admit, didn't expect you to build your master you way you have. 

Not exactly a classic build imo ...


----------



## Maverick

@Karbon Kev, 

It was not meant to be a classic built from the beginning.
The built has its main focus on weight, followed by retro-modern.
The retro aspect from the built are the Colnago Master frameset/fork, the rest of the components are modern and weightweenie.

well, to each his own.

cheers!


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Bike looks great. I'm jealous. That's crazy lite. Now go enjoy riding it. By the way who makes the bike stand holding the back tire?

Mar


----------



## Maverick

@gofast2wheeler

The bike stand is made by Topeak - LineUp
Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Additional pictures, with Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra




























X marks the Colnago


----------



## Karbon Kev

Maverick said:


> @Karbon Kev,
> 
> It was not meant to be a classic built from the beginning.
> The built has its main focus on weight, followed by retro-modern.
> The retro aspect from the built are the Colnago Master frameset/fork, the rest of the components are modern and weightweenie.
> 
> well, to each his own.
> 
> cheers!


Oh, I totally agree Maverick, each to their own, as long as you are happy with your build, that is the main thing!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

looks a lot better with the Hyperons IMHO


----------



## Niels

Salsa_Lover said:


> looks a lot better with the Hyperons IMHO


Agree - stunning, and now in balance too. Allmost Zen like  
Btw: Nice quality of pictures as well.

Kind Regards


----------



## charlox5

oh man that bike looks evil in all the right ways with the hyperon's on. hottttt bike!


----------



## popeyeisgood

Salsa_Lover said:


> looks a lot better with the Hyperons IMHO


yea, i would say it will look better with the reynolds compared to the lightweight.
lookwise lightweight is just not quite up to the standard.

i do have a question for you maverick, i read some stuff online saying that the frame is actually not black, but some kind of dark blue or purple ( which i can not agree with). i guess you would know better than us


----------



## Maverick

@popeyeisgood

frame/fork is confirmed to be black, zero doubts. i've checked this personally at various angle just to be very sure of.


----------



## EightFiveTwo

one hot bike and I love it. Just for fun...what about a THM or AX crank on it?

BTW, thank you for NOT making this Colnago look crappy like others did to theirs (like a freaking wheelchair parked outside of a nursing home)


----------



## enr1co

Maverick said:


> Built completed.
> here it goes..


Wow!... I mean WOW- That is beaut-eous! Nice job! :thumbsup:

Love the "retro modern" - the feel and look of steel with the precision performance of up to date components & wheels.


----------



## MXL

charlox5 said:


> slightly OT: regarding gold components, what kind of effort would it take to coat silver anodized components to gold? I'm imagining that it's not easy, but a glossy gold finish on components would be so beautiful on a bike like this.


True, I think they can anodize in gold.


----------



## Maverick

Minor updates, brought the weight down to 6520 gr. 

1. Clavicula standard [email protected], Fibrelyte chainrings
2. LW RD
3. LW Obermayer/ Veloflex Record+Sprinter combo with tan sidewalls
4. Replaced the BTP bottle cages with Elite Patao with gold highlites. 
5. LW stock skewers on the Front, Mavic Ti skewers on the rear for better clamp force.

I'm done with the built.


----------



## quikrick1

Maverick said:


> Minor updates, brought the weight down to 6520 gr.
> 
> I'm done with the built.


Hey Mav, That is one of the coolest hot rod Masters I have ever seen!


----------



## gofast2wheeler

Bike looks great! Now, how much?


----------



## Willis24

Simply stunning!


----------

